# What are they doing today?



## Roland (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok, make a list, on paper or on the forum, of all the Modern Arnis instructors.
Then, beside their names, right down 'Who' they continue to learn and 'Train' with!

It seems the higher one goes, it becomes easy to talk and teach, but not train and learn. I think this can be true of any martial art.

My question really is - Who is still activly training and learning?
And - Who are they learning from?
And - What are they learning?

An instructor is only as good as his last lesson!


:soapbox:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Ok, make a list, on paper or on the forum, of all the Modern Arnis instructors.
> Then, beside their names, right down 'Who' they continue to learn and 'Train' with!
> ...



Roland,

In Modern Arnis, I get my instructions from Master Jim Power. 16+ years

In Balintawak, I get my instruction from Manong Ted Buot. 4+ years

Rich


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2002)

In Balintawak, I get my instruction from Manong Ted Buot. 2+ years. July 27, 2000 til current.

Remy opened the door for me to continue my education.


Tim Hartman:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 27, 2002)

I learn still every time I attend a seminar; at the very least from someone elses mistakes.

I have been able to continue my Modern Arnis training with Datu Tim Hartman (thanks Tim!!).

I have completed an entire whopping 2 hours in Balintawak with Manong Ted Buot. It was spectacular!

I have 2 more hours tonight!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

In addition to my training under Mr. Hartman, I'm taking JKD and getting exposed to Kali through it. I also attend seminars in other arts, e.g. Sayoc Kali this past weekend.


----------



## Roland (Aug 27, 2002)

.......but what about everyone else?


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 28, 2002)

There are probably people out there trying to get maybe one session with someone else, so they can come on here and then SAY they've been training all along. And yes, these are the same people who you would see once a year at a camp, and they would test every year, with next to zero training between. :rofl: :rofl: 

There are quite a few who will definatily hide from the question all together! :shrug: 

Ah....what are ya gonna do? For the rest of you, I am interested to hear how people have been continuing their education after Professors passing?

:apv:


----------



## Roland (Aug 29, 2002)

Who is continuing their training?

And what kind of training are they doing?

I work out with my instructor three times a week, and try to see Mark Banez when he is around(very rare these days, him being a family man now). And I catch Tim Hartman every time he is in town too.
I used to do some lameco with my JKD instructor, but have not worked out with him in awihle now.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 30, 2002)

gunslinger, I was just reinerating the question. This thread was ingenius, by the way!

I do know that you train diligently as well. Been doing any Systema lately?  

Hey everyone, listen.....

Chirp, chirp, CHIRP 

That's the crickets chirping to the silence on this thread. Hmmmmm........I wonder why it's so quiet?

 :apv:


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2002)

I really liked the 

CHIRP!!!!


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 3, 2002)

ok, just to keep the crickets from getting lonely...

I teach 3-5 classes a week at different locations; I am fortunate enough to have students who keep me honest.
My training is primarily Sayoc Kali at this stage of the game.  For my Modern Arnis, I am constantly finding things in Sayoc Kali that open new doors, and help me make connections.

Chad


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2002)

I attended a Sayoc Kali seminar recently and really enjoyed it. I'm hoping to learn more--a training group is forming about an hour away from me.


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2002)

Keep it up man.
Sounds like you are pretty busy, but enjoying it!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 5, 2002)

Remy Presas - 21 years (up to his passing - otherwise 22 years)
I am in the process of being accepted for instruction in Balintawak by Manong Ted Buot.

Dan Anderson


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2002)

Good luck & keep us informed!


Come on guys, keep the info coming!!

:soapbox:


----------

